
GDPR Being Used to Try to Disappear Public US Court Docket - arayh
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180920/17133740682/gdpr-being-used-to-try-to-disappear-public-us-court-docket.shtml
======
goodbyehorses
So it's even worse than I expected. First I thought that, obviously, GDPR can
increase government censorship, but this example shows that it can be
exploited by simple scammers. It's been since forever that new political
regulations come out raw and need to be fixed many times before becoming
something solid. Makes one wonder if politics can for once release a product
of high quality.

